# nwprovau.dll on hijack log



## darkjedi (Nov 22, 2002)

HI guys : I trying to clean my friend pc ,I already cleaned a lot of spyware , but I'm still confuse with some entries on hijack this 
here is the log

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 7:02:55 PM, on 6/12/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcqcoms.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\Rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\vptray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ptrun32\ptrun32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1146527822\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 966\dlcqmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 966\memcard.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Photo Album 6\MediaDetect.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ptrun32\ptr32w.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN\MSNIA\CC\MSNCC\logonmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN\MSNIA\CC\MSNCC\msncc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\security\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: AOLTBSearch Class - {EA756889-2338-43DB-8F07-D1CA6FB9C90D} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.1\aoltb.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AOL Toolbar Launcher - {7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.1\aoltb.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AOL Toolbar - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.1\aoltb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar3.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ptrun32] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ptrun32\ptrun32.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1146527822\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPHSend] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_05\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FaxCenterServer] "C:\Program Files\Dell PC Fax\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\isuspm.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dlcqmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 966\dlcqmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MemoryCardManager] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 966\memcard.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLCQCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCQtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Corel Photo Downloader] C:\Program Files\Corel\Corel Photo Album 6\MediaDetect.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PTRUN32] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ptrun32\ptr32w.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar Search - c:\program files\aol\aol toolbar 3.1\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O9 - Extra button: AOL Toolbar - {3369AF0D-62E9-4bda-8103-B4C75499B578} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AOL Toolbar 3.1\aoltb.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/english/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1146522068062
O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin9USA.cab
O16 - DPF: {DD583921-A9E9-4FBF-9266-8DC2AB5EA0AF} (HGPlugin10USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin10USA.cab
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: DefWatch - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: dlcq_device - - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcqcoms.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Client (Norton AntiVirus Server) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
the files that I believe that I'm supposed to clean are the following:
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dllWinsock Hijacker
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dllSharedTaskScheduler Registry key autorun
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dllSharedTaskScheduler Registry key autorun

the file I'm most confuse is the nwprovau.dll
I found this file on two places c:\windows\system32\ and 
C:\windows\system32\dllcache
according to the research I did so far is only supposed to be on the dllcache folder
the other two files I believe are part of some cws variant
any input would helpful . thanks


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

That file is valid and the log is fine

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/startups/nwprovau.dll-13129.html


----------



## darkjedi (Nov 22, 2002)

thank you very much for the info , I guess i celan everything the right way


----------

